# schöne lachse



## trondheim (3. Dezember 2007)

siehe
http://laxfiske.nu/fiske/gallery?cmd=list
hilsen trondheim


----------



## Jochen83 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: schöne lachse*

Hi,
echt klasse Fische, macht bestimmt Spaß so einen Fisch an der Angel zu haben. Hoffe das es hier bei uns irgendwann auch mal wieder mehr Lachse gibt und man solche Bilder von deutschen Flüssen sehen kann.
Jochen


----------



## angel-edy (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: schöne lachse*

hier nen lachs von mir ^^ 
der erste fisch den ich in meinem leben gefangen habe, mit 9 oda so...


----------



## Rutenknicker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: schöne lachse*

Hallo,
das sind wirklich schöne Fische,:m macht bestimmt spaß so welche zu angeln.


                                 Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------

